# Looking for clubs and racers in EUROPE



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

A Major 1/32nd manufacturer is thinking about getting into HO or 1/43rd scale. I need to get some idea of how big the racing scene (if one even exsists) for these scale is in mainland Europe. I know that there are some posters on here from that region so your comments would be welcome guys!


----------

